# Texas State Police (DPS) Hiring!



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

For those interested in Law Enforcement outside of New England, Texas is hiring pretty aggressively lately.





__





Become a Texas State Trooper | Department of Public Safety







www.dps.texas.gov


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Become a legendary Texas Ranger - _"One Riot, One Ranger"





History of the Texas Rangers | Department of Public Safety







www.dps.texas.gov




_


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

I worked with DPS troopers, CID special agents (that's what they call their non-Ranger investigators) and one Ranger (on a death case that turned federal) when I was down there. They were great to work with and very good shooters. It seemed like a good agency with good morale and plenty of opportunities to move around (geographically and in terms of job description) over the course of a career. The pay is good--probably better than any other southern state, and of course there's no state income tax (property taxes tend to be high, though not NH high).

The CID agents in particular (I worked with them more than with the uniformed troopers) seemed to have a lot of flexibility in how they got the job done, and at that office at least, they had great camaraderie.

Side note: The troopers all over the state were VERY alert to speeding offenses. Compared to MA and CT, for example, it was night and day. They would stop for 85 in an 80 zone, and not as a pretext.

If anyone here wants to get in touch with someone there, let me know.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Quo Vadis said:


> I worked with DPS troopers, CID special agents (that's what they call their non-Ranger investigators) and one Ranger (on a death case that turned federal) when I was down there. They were great to work with and very good shooters. It seemed like a good agency with good morale and plenty of opportunities to move around (geographically and in terms of job description) over the course of a career. The pay is good--probably better than any other southern state, and of course there's no state income tax (property taxes tend to be high, though not NH high).
> 
> The CID agents in particular (I worked with them more than with the uniformed troopers) seemed to have a lot of flexibility in how they got the job done, and at that office at least, they had great camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Yeah I read they were asked to help in Dallas for awhile because of low staffing and they were pulling everyone over. Lot of gun violence in Dallas though, so that might have just been an excuse to see who was behind the wheel real quick.


----------

